# What is this plant?



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Last year, found among other plants from Southeast Asia,
light green color and has white roots. The photo shows part of the plant (emerse) and about 4in. long stems, growing under water (submerse).



[/URL]


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe Utricularia minor...


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks,
but doubtfully


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

IMO it's a _Selaginella_ of some kind. Interesting to see how thin submersed stems are grown from the emersed ones. 
Species ID might be very difficult, but SE Asia may be a valuable information. There are many Selaginella species worldwide, mainly tropical/subtropical. Surely only emersed plants can be IDed because the submersed ones look untypical.


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks Heiko, 
but I did not know that Selaginella may have white roots.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's a pic with Selaginella roots: http://mundani-garden.blogspot.de/2011/01/selaginella-denticulata-moss-fern.html (the shown species S. denticulata occurs in the Mediterranean area, not in SE Asia)
Roots of e.g. Selaginella kraussiana, often cultivated as ornamental, look alike.


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks, very similar.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is the growth of the submersed stems erect or rather creeping? I wonder if the submersed stems always grow that thin, or if they get denser and broader, i.e. more similar to the terrestrial stems, with increased light/nutrient/CO2 supply.


----------

